# Calgary to vancouver



## CBarclay (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi 
We have started the immigration process, My sister lives on Vancouver Island.
We decided to move to Canada to give our son a better life and to see my sister more but we are concerned that we can not move close to her. My husband is an international Tax Manager with a big firm. 
Therefore we will have to live in one of the big cities we can not afford to buy in Vancouver and i dont want to rent my whole life, or have a huge comute time.
We really like Calgary but our main concern is that we can not visit my sister every few months, its too long a drive and flights are not cheap.

To be honest i dont have any answers and just need some advice, help.
Not sure what to do, i dont want to give up on our Canada dream. 
Can anyone think of any advice that could help or solve all of my problems!!!!!
Is anyone living in Calgary and visits the island on regular basis.

Thankyou for your time.
Christine


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CBarclay said:


> Hi
> We have started the immigration process, My sister lives on Vancouver Island.
> We decided to move to Canada to give our son a better life and to see my sister more but we are concerned that we can not move close to her. My husband is an international Tax Manager with a big firm.
> Therefore we will have to live in one of the big cities we can not afford to buy in Vancouver and i dont want to rent my whole life, or have a huge comute time.
> ...


The only answer is for your husband to get a transfer to the Vancouver office, if such exists, or to suck up the facts that distance and flight costs are going to be part of your living in Calgary life.
Everything one does in life has a compromise involved. Yours would be not living as close to your sister as desired, but still closer in Calgary than where you are at present.


----------



## sgammell (Sep 8, 2009)

WestJet flights from Calgary to Vancouver Island if you book in advance are quite reasonable and you can buy books of 10. Calgary is better for Jobs in your hubby's sector


----------

